# Horton



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

Crazy... http://home.att.net/~dannysoar/Horton.htm

 Pisis


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

It looks like something from the Jetsons.


----------



## me262 (Sep 10, 2005)

crazy????, no nuts!!!!!!!
i only have a little doubt: how come you can unload/load a plane without landing?
unloading i can see that but the loading?
yaiks!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 14, 2005)

A Horton flying wing?

Where have I heard that before?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesting Pisis!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

schwarzpanzer said:


> A Horton flying wing?
> 
> Where have I heard that before?



You probably mean Horten Ho 229, one of Lufftwaffe's Wunderwaffen....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok so thats not the Ho-229, its the "Amerika Bomber" which designaion Ive forgotton. Lovely drawing though 8)


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, I know what you mean, I was just being silly!   

That is a nice pic though!


----------



## niels wilhelm (Jan 9, 2008)

the pencle drawing that --was-- on your web sight, is based on a picture i sent to scott air park, of a 1/72 scale scratch built model i made. niels f. wilhelm


----------



## Henk (Jan 9, 2008)

niels wilhelm said:


> the pencle drawing that --was-- on your web sight, is based on a picture i sent to scott air park, of a 1/72 scale scratch built model i made. niels f. wilhelm



Post some pics of it please mate.


----------



## niels wilhelm (May 1, 2009)

the picturs you asked me to post so long ago are on-www.armchairgeneral.com >Military Modelling and Other Hobbies Museum > Models by Niels Wilhelm. I am very sary this took so long, but I only lerned how to put picturs in the liabrary computer-yesterday.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Niels, I'm impressed you spent a year and a half remembering that action. Now there is a man who follows thru. You should become a mailman.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Impressive Neils!


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2009)

Thank you very much Neils I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2009)

NIce!!! (both pencil drawing and Horton site)


----------



## niels wilhelm (May 4, 2009)

Thow I very much apreaseat ALL the reaplies , have you all looked at my picturs on the other web sight ?????


----------



## RabidAlien (May 4, 2009)

I looked at Armchair General Magazine - We Put YOU in Command!, but didnt' find the links you mentioned. I'll look again, though; I'd love to see more of your stuff!


----------



## niels wilhelm (May 5, 2009)

The ACG Military Modelling and Other Hobbies Museum - Armchair General and HistoryNet >> The Best Forums in History this should be : The ACG Military Modelling and Other Hobbies Museum. Managed by Duncan.


----------



## niels wilhelm (May 29, 2009)

niels wilhelm said:


> the pencle drawing that --was-- on your web sight, is based on a picture i sent to scott air park, of a 1/72 scale scratch built model i made. niels f. wilhelm


 Thankyou for correcting the picture size for me , it looks great the way you have it.


----------



## niels wilhelm (Jun 21, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Impressive Neils!


 Thankyou


----------



## niels wilhelm (Jan 11, 2010)

I posted all the information I used to make my model on : finescale.com in the aircraft forum under H-18 . Should I post it here as well ? Is thair enuf entrest ?


----------



## niels wilhelm (Jan 11, 2010)

Thay are also in : photobucket.com under santeclous


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 11, 2010)

niels, please learn to combine your posts.


----------



## juanjose15 (Apr 4, 2010)

Big Walter Horton - Little Boy Blue 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsIkgTbxfJc_
Salud.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 4, 2010)

Dang. Now THAT's what I call a "first post"!!!! Welcome aboard, JuanJose15, awesome pics!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool stuff - a can't read all the narrative but I think there are some wrong statements there but great pics


----------



## juanjose15 (Apr 5, 2010)

Big walter horton.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvGZO6ddrCQ_
Saludos.


----------



## robwkamm (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a small piece of the original plane.. the one that sits in the smithsonian basement . its a tiny scrap or wood from the bottom. i friend of my fathers was researching the aircraft for a book. (never published). my dad was doing all the translations of the engeneering drawing/notes etc. i was a little kid when he was doing that. i still have a lot of copys of "stuff" he did. very cool. i forgot about the plane till i saw this post. im going to dig it up and look at it. ill try to post some of it but i i remeber the drawings and such were huge. My parents grew up near the Gotha factorys. he even remembered playing in the bombed out hangers that went under ground. they were blown up by to russians.


----------



## juanjose15 (Apr 5, 2010)

robwkamm said:


> I have a small piece of the original plane.. the one that sits in the smithsonian basement . its a tiny scrap or wood from the bottom. i friend of my fathers was researching the aircraft for a book. (never published). my dad was doing all the translations of the engeneering drawing/notes etc. i was a little kid when he was doing that. i still have a lot of copys of "stuff" he did. very cool. i forgot about the plane till i saw this post. im going to dig it up and look at it. ill try to post some of it but i i remeber the drawings and such were huge. My parents grew up near the Gotha factorys. he even remembered playing in the bombed out hangers that went under ground. they were blown up by to russians.


Horten 229.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHF6DjW60NY_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFHe4jQIbm8_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQupBl7Ehuw_ 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhyjGiHks1g_



Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit comparación con los Horten 229.




Horten Ho 229 cockpit mockup 
Saturday, October 25, 2008
Throttle quadrant 
Here's a good example of why I simply *must* do this project! Arthur Bentley kindly sent me scans of all the original German production drawings of the cockpit area. The Ho 229 is one of the few German aircraft from WWII where the original drawings survived. Most were destroyed as the allies advanced unfortunately.
So, the throttle box. I had some good photos of this, here's an example.



I started on a more or less rectangular box in Autocad, but then I got the drawings from Arthur, turns out the shape is a trapezoid.









http://ho229-cockpit.blogspot.com/2008/10/throttle-quadrant.html
Salud para todos y todas os desea Juan José Montané Cano.


----------



## Henk (Apr 13, 2010)

Verry nice mate. Thanks for posting.


----------



## niels wilhelm (Apr 16, 2010)

Henk said:


> Verry nice mate. Thanks for posting.


 Good to see another post from you Henk--I hope you found the drawings I made to build my scratch built model of the H-18, and I'm happy to see this thred come back ot life.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2010)

It is a beautiful plane.


----------

